# Two or three kill shots



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Two or three hunting clips just thought I'd show you all


----------



## Keith.B.Nimble (Jul 15, 2014)

Nice Job. I wish I was that good.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Great shooting buddy. Good eats


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I am impressed with hunting shots because it is a different mindset.

I have a soft spot for animals. I get nervous drawing a bead on a varmint and my focus goes to pot. I guess you get used to not being affected by the adrenalin. That being said, I have no problem hunting provided the purpose is for food or legitimate pest control.


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Top shooting as always JJW!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Some good shots there.

Just curious, what is your preferred ammo and band set up for hunting?


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks guys


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

SonoftheRepublic said:


> Some good shots there.
> 
> Just curious, what is your preferred ammo and band set up for hunting?


Thanks mate I use gzk .72 or .040 latex usually single taper 22mm to 18mm and 9.5 steels for everything targets and hunting


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Rayshot said:


> I am impressed with hunting shots because it is a different mindset.
> 
> I have a soft spot for animals. I get nervous drawing a bead on a varmint and my focus goes to pot. I guess you get used to not being affected by the adrenalin. That being said, I have no problem hunting provided the purpose is for food or legitimate pest control.


Yeah I think you learn to control the adrenalin Ray with time and when you do you tend to look at whatever it is your shooting at as a target.Yeah everything goes in the pot you do get a sense of satisfaction of eating something you have got yourself I think .the only thing I don't eat are corvids ( crows ) but they do go to feed a friends ferrets everyone's happy hahaha


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

James West said:


> SonoftheRepublic said:
> 
> 
> > Some good shots there.
> ...


Its so very interesting how you and Joefe and others 'across the pond' all use 9.5 steel for everything. We in America think we need to use bigger, heavier ammo for hunting, but the proof is in the pudding as they say! I DO need to find some .040 latex and try it though. Thanks for the response.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Well done!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Thank you Mr Charles


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Nice!!!!


----------

